# How do i teach my dog to charge at full speed?



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello everyone , when i play tug with my dog i put a distance between the two of us and then i give the command take it , then my dog charges at a normal pace not very fast and takes the tug while on air.Is there a way to motivate him to run at full speed or increase his speed while charging?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

look up restrained recalls on YouTube... same concept. Solicit a friends help.


----------



## jaspar (Oct 12, 2016)

This site and its members just dont cease to amaze me...thank you.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I do this with all of my dogs. First you need to have good enough obedience that the dog will do a stay when they're jacked up. Use the tug and get the dogs prey drive in overtime. It may take some time or multiple sessions depending on your dogs drive now. So use the tug and power the dog up. Give a sit command and run away from your dog about 10 feet turn and hold the tug out beside your body and yell get it or take whatever. The dog should come full speed. If not then I would with hold from playing the game and just work on building drive up for a week or so. My dogs will stay in a sit or down but they are visible using every thing in their power to not explode. Until I give the command.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you want the dog charging towards you? Or away from you?

Towards, then you want a restrained recall to build the drive. A person holds the dog and you run the other way. As you turn back towards them, the person should let the dog go. If you want a front with that, hold the ball in your diaphragm can back up as the dog comes in so it draws your dog into you with his nose at the ball.

If you want a send out, that's a series of steps.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Plus when the dog is getting close to you, throw the tug behind you so the dog runs past you. This stops him anticipating stopping to get the tug from you and thus stopping the dog slowing down as it gets to you. You can also try to with hold the tug from him, like make him miss it a few times to build drive. He will want it more if he misses it once or twice.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm getting a little confused. Are you trying to teach a fast recall or get her to come into the tug/bite faster? I would take a very different approach depending on what your goal is.


----------

